# Lens hoods



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

I see a lot people with lens hood various types mainly the flower type ones.

Just wondering what the exact reason they are for?

And would i benefit due to taken regular pictures out doors of my car and landscapes and motorsport events?

Thanks advice welcome


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

stopping lens flare is their only use, but it's pretty enormous. I have one for all of my lenses (exception: 28/3.5) and use them regularly.

- Bret


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Thats what i was thinking, i may consider a purchase, would it go on to my 18-55mm and 55-250mm lens?


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Make sure that you get the correct hoods got the lens or you may experience vignetting among other problems. Canon hoods can be expensive, but Chinese clones which work perfectly well can be obtained on ebaY. I bought a clone hood for my EF 100-400L IS to spray in the same colour as the lens, it works perfecy, as well as the original.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

As above, lens flare. But also gives the lens glass a little bit of extra protection when your out and about. I have a couple of genuine Canon hoods and a couple of Chinese ones and to be honest I would not really bother with the genuine ones now if I were to buy some new ones, not worth the extra cash IMO.


----------



## Raymond Lin (Jun 29, 2012)

They come with the lens if you spent enough.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Raymond Lin said:


> They come with the lens if you spent enough.


Im sorry? Surely that would be a kit? As I'm a beginner does it not take time to buy accessories to improve and learn what does what


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Raymond Lin said:


> They come with the lens if you spent enough.


Didn't get one with one of my lenses and that was enough  LINKY


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

I know my 18-55 Nikon Kit lens doesnt have one but i bought an ebay jobby that screws into the filter thread. Its not ideal as it rotates when you zoom :/ I'd have thought the longer lens wouldve had one with it though...

Theyre especially usefull at night as you get loads of flatre from street lights aswell.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Raymond Lin said:


> They come with the lens if you spent enough.


Perhaps you could be more specific, your comment above is very vague.

With Canon "L-series" professional lenses and presumably the equivalent pro-lenses from Nikon, but not with consumer-level lenses from most camera manufacturers, although Sigma usually offer hoods with their lenses.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

DW58 said:


> Perhaps you could be more specific, your comment above is very vague.
> 
> With Canon "L-series" professional lenses and presumably the equivalent pro-lenses from Nikon, but not with consumer-level lenses from most camera manufacturers, although Sigma usually offer hoods with their lenses.


You dont have to spend big money to get a hood, my £140 35mm f1.8 and £150 55-200 both have hoods as standard


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

What make are those lenses - independent presumably?


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

I have canon lenses, and i paid £140 for my 55-250mm brand new from amazon where as if i went to jessops they want £260 so surely id be stupid to pay more :s


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Most of my lenses came with hoods, all 3 tamron zooms and 2 x sony primes


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

It p!sses me off that you have to buy L-series pro lenses from Canon before you get lens hoods included. Only my 100-400L IS lens came complete with hood/case etc., none of the EF/EF-S lenses did, had to buy them separately hence my previous comments about the Chinese clones from ebaY which are perfectly good.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

They aren't expensive are they from what iv seen?

Yes its a EF lens but was new at £140 so a brand new canon one at £15 is still cheaper than just buying a canon lens from a shop for £260 so isnt shopping around for the lens a good option as then accessories would be cheaper


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Comparison - a genuine Canon EW78D hood for the EF 18-200mm f/3.5-5.6 IS lens costs £25.99 plus postage from WEX Online, whereas a clone from China is about £5.50 incl postage from ebaY. Whilst I don't like buying Chinese knock-offs, I will use these hoods as I grudge paying for an item that the like of Sigma provide with the lens.

My Sigma 10-20mm f4-5.6 EX DC HSM Lens came with both a good quality hood (probably better than Canon's) plus a nice Cordura case - Canon are too tight to do likewise on any non L-series glass which annoys me.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

DW58 said:


> Comparison - a genuine Canon EW78D hood for the EF 18-200mm f/3.5-5.6 IS lens costs £25.99 plus postage from WEX Online, whereas a clone from China is about £5.50 incl postage from ebaY. Whilst I don't like buying Chinese knock-offs, I will use these hoods as I grudge paying for an item that the like of Sigma provide with the lens.
> 
> My Sigma 10-20mm f4-5.6 EX DC HSM Lens came with both a good quality hood (probably better than Canon's) plus a nice Cordura case - Canon are too tight to do likewise on any non L-series glass which annoys me.


From what iv seen genuine are expensive compared, seen one on ebay new for £14.99 compared to the £5 ones ha


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I've got an EF 100-400L IS lens. I wanted to spray a lenshood to match the grey paint on the lens but didn't want to paint the original hood. I bought a replacement hood on ebaY which cost under a tenner, got a paint matched up in Halfrauds and sprayed it thorugh my airbrush - cost under £20 in total.

[edit]

Genuine Canon ET83C hood for 100-400L - £49.00 + postage from WEX.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Which would be recommended the tulip type or the other type?


----------



## Andy_Wigan (Jan 4, 2008)

rob_vrs said:


> Which would be recommended the tulip type or the other type?


Best bet, if your getting a third party one is to get the same shape as the one Canon/Nikon etc recommends. Also, make sure the inside of it is matte black so it doesn't reflect light.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Andy_Wigan said:


> Best bet, if your getting a third party one is to get the same shape as the one Canon/Nikon etc recommends. Also, make sure the inside of it is matte black so it doesn't reflect light.


Right okay thanks for that heads up


----------

